# My Custom Things



## 22tall

Retired from big brown 5 weeks ago so I had time to do these for my fall night race










Lights on








































A small capacitor keeps the lights on after crashing. Made life much easier.


----------



## slotcarman12078

NICE setup!!! They are LEDs, yes?? Need info on the capacitor if you can!!! I've been having a hard time coming up with a cap that'll keep the lights lit more than a split second... Those would be slick as heck on one of your crazy track set ups!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Nice looking race cars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Tooooo Coooool!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Whoa...flashback to...

Lazer Floyd.

Very cool Too Tall!


----------



## tjd241

*... great for Fall...*



22tall said:


> ,,,, for my fall night race


... but even better for Christmas!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## WesJY

SSSOOO FRICKIN' CCOOOLLLLL!!! :thumbsup:

wES


----------



## XracerHO

Very Nice Christmas lights!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 22tall

Let me start with I must give CamZH in Australia credit for the design. 

scm12078 yes they are the 3mm leds. They fit right into Tomy bulb openings. If you remove the lip on the led they go in further. Go to Mouser Electronics and do a search in key words for 5.5 volts 1.0f. The third one down (of the three in the pic it is the one in the lower right) looks right to me. I asked cam for some info on the ones he sent me and haven't heard back yet. He is in the midst of moving.

The build added 3 grams to the weight of the car and oddly lap times went down. I attribute that to easier marshalling and color coding made it easier to follow your car. The build also seems very solid. In our three previous night races I had to replace 7 burned out bulbs and that was using 12 bodies rather than the 6 led bods used this year. No problems at all this year. 

The capacitor gave better performance than needed. The above pic is right after turning the power off. Here are 30, 60 and 90 seconds. Going from the left they are red, orange and yellow. Look much better in real life.




























White is the first to go and the rear light stays on more than 4 minutes.

They put out a lot of light and my soft walls add to it. I will take some track picks sometime this week.


----------



## coach61

Ho Ho Ho.. thats way too cool...


----------



## win43

Oh WOW MAN The COLORS


----------



## 22tall

Short vid taken on a phone. Lay on your right side and it will look ok

[ame]http://s568.photobucket.com/albums/ss126/22tall/?action=view&current=MVI_0383.flv[/ame]

pic of chassis setup


----------



## Dragula

Absolutely wicked cool!!!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow thats some engineering ther!i have enjoyed your vids very much,and the crazy builds!thanks again for some really great,enjoyable posts!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Again, those are some cool Christmas lights!!! Looks like ya'll were having a blast. Also like the fact if one car comes off, they don't all go out!!! (Sorry, I couldn't resist!!!) RM


----------



## bobhch

*Love the colored lights...*

22tall,

What a Fantastic lighted visual idea!! Close encounters theme song enters my mind for some reason. 

Bob...thanks for posting up all the pics...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> 22tall,
> 
> What a Fantastic lighted visual idea!! Close encounters theme song enters my mind for some reason.
> 
> Bob...thanks for posting up all the pics...zilla


Buuummmm.......Bmp'..bmp..bmp...bmp....Buuummmmmm.....Buuummmmmmm..Bmp..Bmp...

Wow!!! Slotcar Encounters


----------



## fordcowboy

Great job on the light. Grad on retirement. fcb


----------



## roadrner

fordcowboy said:


> Great job on the light. Grad on retirement. fcb


 
Ditto! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JLM Racing

Imagine seeing those lenses in this

My level13 racer for the ASHRRA Series......that joint would be a BLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...lol


----------



## 22tall

Thanks to all for the compliments and congrads. As I was watching the sun go down from the porch of my south Pacific island winter home I thought I should take some pics. Here are a couple conversions.











Sorry, what was I thinking. Camouflaged stuff is hard to photograph






















Here are some things from a slot cars show.






















This actually works and the chassis is converted to 4 wheel drive.


----------



## XracerHO

Swaying palm trees with square pants in a Boat then a Tank, both great conversions!! The large wing racers look good but the Sled with a four wheel drive Pickup - very impressive!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Like the 4wd!!! A tcr arm?


----------



## 22tall

NTxSlotCars said:


> Like the 4wd!!! A tcr arm?


Just a reuglar arm with a pinion glued on. The crown is on the other side of course.


----------



## 22tall

slotcarman12078 said:


> NICE setup!!! They are LEDs, yes?? Need info on the capacitor if you can!!! I've been having a hard time coming up with a cap that'll keep the lights lit more than a split second... Those would be slick as heck on one of your crazy track set ups!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I ordered some power caps and will let you know if they work.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great!! Thanks!! I have been wanting to try using super caps for a while, but I'm a chicken!! :lol: With my luck, I'll zap myself into eternal rest!!! :drunk:


----------



## 22tall

Yet another lovely evening in the south seas. Still singing away

I'm going down to Steve's place
Gonna have myself a time
Friendly racers everywhere
Got food for a hundred people
Goin down to Steve's place 
Gonna leave my woes behind
Brain dead marshalls 'round the track
Maybe we should stop the drinking
Heading on up to Steve's place
Gonna see if I can't unwind
mumble mumble mumble mumble
mumble mumble mumble mumble
So come on down to Steve's place
And meet some friends of mine






















I didn't do these. Got the Batmobile and Hammerhead from a guy on the bay. Asked him if he did custom work. He did.
































mumbles translated upon request :jest:


----------



## bobhch

*Nice Mumble Jumble...Steve's Place sounds fun*

22tall,

What a whole bunch of Far out yet wacked in the head slot builds! I mean this in a very good way....Sweet slot car fun here.

Great Sponge tank sprint truckpull bob slot cars!!

Was blown away with the Southpark cars & then blown away again with more unexpected Batty, Sharky and Speedracer slots!!

Bob...22tall land is Awesum...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL at the Southpark cars!!!! Excellent!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

I think the guys name was Robert Fast. He told me he didn't know much about South Park but would give it a shot. I gave him a list of characters to do. I was very happy with the results. He did a great job on all of them.

Here is a Porsche 911 gt1 I cast a few years ago.






















I like it when the wheels fit properly in the opening so I made it shorter. I didn't do very well with the putty work. Next time should be better.


----------



## MrGilbwrench

Truck pulls! Now that's a new one. Pretty kool.


----------



## 22tall

I will try to get a vid of it in action. It's actually pretty neat.

It's abeautiful evening here. 76 degrees with a light wind out of the east. Think I will go for a drive.
































Took my brothers kids out for ice cream












Guess I should have told them it would cost them their legs


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Hot Rod!!! Can ya swing by here and pick me up??? RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

22tall said:


> This actually works and the chassis is converted to 4 wheel drive.


I like this pulling sled!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

22tall said:


>


I'm liking these too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Gotta pass on Sponge Bob...RM


----------



## 22tall

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool Hot Rod!!! Can ya swing by here and pick me up??? RM


I could. Since I admire your work so much I will charge only 1 leg. :wave:

I got the motor, gear shift and steering wheel from a Johnny Lightning 32 Ford kit. Used black construction paper for the carpet. Used electrical tape for the door hinges. Put the red on the motor and did a flat black wash on pipes to give it some contrast.


----------



## WesJY

i like them all!!! outlaws, truck and hot rod!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

The little blown Roadster is a very clever build. Well done!!! Not too sure about the dismembered body parts???


----------



## bobhch

*We don't need no stinking legs...lol 22tall that is a hoot...*

All the detail on this TYCO Hot Rod sure makes for a fun car to have in the end. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

When I first saw the doors and rumble seat in working condition with people and engine looking all Awesum and stuff, by your pictures posted up here, I just thought how good of a feeling it must be for you to have built such a neat slot car and get to drive it too. 

Bob...my legs, my legs, my legs aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak:...zilla


----------



## T-jetjim

LOL - I was following the description of the hot rod when I saw they had got their legs cut off when going for ice cream. Too funny. Hope there isn't a hidden story in this?
Jim


----------



## 22tall

Thank you the compliments. Just trying to live up to the standards set by you guys. Next project is another conversion.


----------



## videojimmy

Great work 22tall! Love those outlaws and really love the hit rod!


----------



## 22tall

Thanks videojimmy.

Here is a lexan Checker painted to match the one I used to own.


----------



## bobhch

*Hey Taxi...*

22tall,

You owned a Checker...COOL! That is like owning a Hearse almost. I have always loved light blue as, it looks great with white and black for additional color treatments. Did yours have a meter in it?

I know this is a Checker 4 door cab but, it reminds me that I have never seen a 4 door 55 Chevy slot car before. Hmmmmmmmmm Tom Stumpf has one ever been made? 

Bob...4 doors just means room for more Clix heads sticking out windows...zilla


----------



## 22tall

Sorry Bob. No meter. Checker sold cars without the taxi stuff. My parents bought one new in 1965. I got it in 73 after my dad blew up my 57 VW bug. It didn't have the jump seats in the back but I could put two folding chairs in the back and carry 8 people. 

The car was a tank. Got rear ended by a new Caddy at a stop light. Got out, brushed his grill off of my bumper and said to the other guy nothing wrong with my car do you want to call the cops. He said no so I left. At college someone hit it hard enough to knock the front wheels over a concrete parking bumper. Once again no damage. 

It didn't survive my brothers move to New Orleans.


----------



## roadrner

22t,
Great roadster, watchout for that one rear tire. Looks like it's about to go. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 22tall

Bob Beers brought up the idea of a Hemi Under Glass. Here is a lexan Rev Kev did for me





















It has one pin on each side so it rocks back under acceleration


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CAR MAN!!! anything MOPAR - I LIKE!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

22tall said:


> Rev Kev did for me
> 
> 
> 
> 22T,
> Boy, that's a name from the past. Another earlier contibutor that did alot on the board(s) and for his local slot car enthusiasts/club. Last I heard, he was having a blast in Florida although that's been awhile.  rr
Click to expand...


----------



## 22tall

Here is the tractor pull in action

[ame]http://s568.photobucket.com/albums/ss126/22tall/?action=view&current=MVI_0414.flv[/ame]


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is toooo cooool!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

What Hilltop said!!!


----------



## WesJY

TOO FRICKIN COOL!!!!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

One REAL tractor pull --great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!!! I love mechanical things!!! That is wicked!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Just like the real thing! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*22tall you are on a roll now...*

First the Hemi Under Glass with the picture of the front that pops up and an engine in the rear window & now the video of your working tractor puller. WOW! :woohoo:

Bob...this is the stuff slot dreams are made of...zilla


----------



## 22tall

Glad you guys like this stuff. Every woman I have dated said the same thing "You're weird". 

Here is a keychain that works very well with a tjet chassis












When you press the button it makes sounds and the headlights flash. Now I have to find a programable sound chip.


----------



## win43

22 you've been WAY too busy . Must be nice to have all that time on your hands . GREAT BUILDS!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Anyone know the name hurricane 7? He did this one. The brown and white sections of the body were airbrushed. The yellow lines, numbers, logos ect were hand painted. He also lowered the body.









































win43 I have played with my cars more in the last 2 months than I have in the last 40 years. The toughest part has been actually finishing things. I have started 10 projects. Finished only two.


----------



## roadrner

Nice looking UPS Taurus. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Low is good!!! That's some steady hand painting there!!!!


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> Low is good!!! That's some steady hand painting there!!!!


i ll have to agree with him!! i dont know how i can do it with my bad hands!!! 

Wes


----------



## LDThomas

Hurricane7 is Jeff Hurley. His hand painted bodies are legend.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That takes some serious skills!!! I'm with ya with the shaky hands, Wes. I can't keep them steady for anything!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

:thumbsup::thumbsup: SWEET Looking UPS car!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Priceless....*

All I can say is hurricane 7 is dah MAN! Woaaaaah & Wow!!

Bob...First Class Art all the way...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is some steady work, leaves me out!!! I don't even want to attempt hand work like that, some things you just know!!!...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 22tall

Back when Rev Kev was in Kentucky I used to sponser the final race of the season for his kids church league. Pizza, ice cream, some cars etc. Added a big custom car giveaway for their very last race. Since I can't paint I asked for volunteers to paint the cars on a BB I used to frequent. Jeff Hurley, Kevin barnsdale, Jack Muirhead, Jay Jap, Craig Covino, Chris Moellering and a few others did 5 cars each. All of them looked great. Jeff's were jaw dropping. He told me he does the cars to relax while he is watching tv. I saw some of his custom cycle graphics on Speed a long time ago. I ended up with the UPS car because Kev threatened my eternal soul if I didn't take it. I will have to see if I still have pics of all the others.

If you follow F1 you know the kers system was pretty much a bust. They have already done away with it. This year one of the changes is no refueling during the race. This sent the engineers scrambling to redesign the fuel tank. For the sake of secrecy Red Bull did their testing on the moon. I got these spy photos from an inside source.
































Louis Hamilton will appreciate the winch. No more being stranded in the grave.


----------



## Bill Hall

hahahahahaha! Got Juice?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Geez don't let Montoya see this - aaaaaahahahaha that is definitely NOT a proper Formula 1 car!!
Awesome!


----------



## XracerHO

Think, the car has enough fuel!!! Hahaha, like the moon craters in the background! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

I don't know what it is ........ BUT .......... I LIKE IT!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

that's too funny...better have good mags in it with that cg!


----------



## videojimmy

very creative build 22tall!


----------



## bobhch

*Top Secret pics of Red Bull car...*



1976Cordoba said:


> Geez don't let Montoya see this - aaaaaahahahaha that is definitely NOT a proper Formula 1 car!!
> Awesome!


hahahahaha now that is funny :lol:

Very ingenious build 22tall

Bob...tested on the moon (oh man that is good)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome tanker 22!!! But if the driver don't need to stop for fuel, when does he hit the restroom?? :lol:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Awesome tanker 22!!! But if the driver don't need to stop for fuel, when does he hit the restroom?? :lol:



That just DEPENDS...


----------



## 22tall

Almost warm enough to start bombing bods in the garage. I did a GRX cast some time ago. Painted one for the visually impaired. It's really bright.












Got the idea for the Ferrari P4 from Car Model magazine and changed it a little. Instead of using the Dino glass I used a Hotwheels P4. Used skulpty and a vacuform for the rear and windshield.


----------



## bobhch

Now this is looking good man... Smooth and Kool!! 

Bob...nice job on this...zilla


----------



## 22tall

Been messing with Tyco trains












This one is Boyd black and blue pearl with gold












This is the most expensive train ever. 












Yes, it is covered in gold leaf.

This is candy apple red over silver with white pearl accents. Best fish eye job ever if I do say so myself.






















The obligatory Gulf 












Elf


----------



## WesJY

WHHOOOAAAAHHHH!! I never seen that many before!!! They are sooo cooooll!!!  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 22tall

Been playing with my printing decals.

This one is for my personal geek squad. I can't remember him ever coming over without one of these in his hand.












To get the 3d look I put one decal on the window insert. Put another decal on the side of the car. Then I sliced the decal and used decal set to wrap it around the openings.












I know it's what I crave. Well that and a 6'2" Scandinavian girl.






















Got this image from the Testor's decal making kit. Do not buy this. It says you can import custom images. Problem is when you try to it says you need to buy additional software 





















This is what the dragons looked like originally. Clear decal paper was not the best choice. Lost all my color when mounted.


----------



## 22tall

Also got out the vacuform












Needs a driver












This brazen passenger flashed me so I had to censor her












GRRRRRRRR


----------



## resinmonger

Those are wicked cool, 22Tall. You have a great imanination and the skillz to bring it into the world of slot cars! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

The last two trains are gonna wake up the ZILLA in Bob... :freak:


----------



## Rolls

What resin said! Those are unbelievable!!


----------



## tjd241

*Getting a "head"...*

I thought this guy looked familiar....



















.... Penny for your thoughts.


----------



## kiwidave

Excellent paint and decal work. They would be fun to run!!


----------



## bobhch

*cHOOO, CHoo, Choooo.....holy train yards Batman!!*

22tall,

Bang, Boom, Badah, sWoosH................Cool Trainworks man. Um this is a lot of slot trains.....AWESUM!!

Bob...C'mon ride that train...yeah ride on...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was wondering where ya ran off to 22!!!! You've been very busy, obviously!!! Holy cow what a collection!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

slotcarman12078 said:


> I was wondering where ya ran off to 22!!!! You've been very busy, obviously!!! Holy cow what a collection!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


If I were Australian I would say I was on a walkabout. Spent a month in Florida and DC and two weeks in Pittsburg, St Louis and Chicago. This retirement thing is pretty nice.

Thanks for all the positive comments. When I know more about Photoshop I will finish the other trains. 

Then come the matching tractor trailers. 

Check the general discussion section shortly for a contest. Time to thin the herd a little.


----------



## roadrner

Great set of trains! Enjoy the retirement, can't wait myself. Not much longer to go.  rr


----------



## 22tall

Hmmmmm









Hmmmmm










Hmmmmm










Ding










Wash










Dry










Aaahhhh










Ooooooo










Fact or faked?


----------



## WesJY

LOL!.. good one! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 41-willys

Love the trains and White Castles. Knowing 22tall that borg cube is real:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

t-jet setting....hahahahahaha


----------



## XracerHO

Very Ingenious, beware of The Borg!! In the video, it runs very well. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: This is one reason, why I like HT - someone is always coming up with unique ideas! ..RL


----------



## 22tall

Thanks guys. Sorry for the assimulation. 

It actually runs OK on the straights. It doesn't like left hand turns. Need to work on the shoes. It's extremely top heavy. With no neo dots it would pop out of the slot as soon as it moved. With one you could go very slow in the straight and it fell over on the curves. It also had a problem of falling forward when it stopped. The second dot helps alot. 

It weighs 32.1 grams and the dots add 10.9 grams. That adds up to a GTO, a Chevelle and a bare chassis.

What's up with Photobucket? Tried to post the way I used to and it didn't work. When I did the contest pics it was OK. Now I right click on the link to copy it and it takes me to global settings. I like posting the big pics and have no idea how to do the vid link.


----------



## bobhch

22tall said:


> *SNIP*
> What's up with Photobucket? Tried to post the way I used to and it didn't work. When I did the contest pics it was OK. Now I right click on the link to copy it and it takes me to global settings. I don't like the way I did these.


Yeah Photobucket changed the way you load up pictures now. Now you arrow over the picture and then carefully click a line in front of the HTML. This would be the last HTML line and then copy. Yeah it is a pain now as it used to just light up blue for you on a click...dang changes.

Here is a tip that may help. When you name your pictures just name them like this.

picturebysidney1
picturebysidney2
picturebysidney3
picturebysidney4 

etc

All you have to do is copy picturebysidney (just and example...can be anything) and then just change the number at the end for each picture. Hope this helps.

If you do this then next time you can just go to one of your post. Then hit Edit and COPY your HTML for your next picture and change the last number or the last name if you changed that when you go to post your NEW PICTURE in your NEW THREAD. To get out of the thread just hit BACK as you don't need to Edit and it wont change anything in that post...just hit back and your out.

Hope this didn't confuse anyone and will make it EASIER for you in the future.

Bob...who the heck is sidney anyways?...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now I'm confused, lol. The old way is still there also, just changed a bit.
Once you have your pic uploaded as before, drag your mouse arrow on the picture you want, then click on "share" when it pops up, then click on "Get linc code", then the regular "img box" will pop up and you can copy and paste like before...I've got 2 buckets and they both work differently...RM


----------



## 22tall

Thanks Bob and Hilltop. I think I can figure it out now.


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey Too Tall,

Basically one extra step than before.

It's an annoyance at first, but after you familiarize yerself with it you'll have no problemo.

Left click the image code to select, right click and copy the highlighted image code, paste it where ya want it.


----------



## 22tall

Thanks again. Assimulation is nearly complete.

Click on the pic to see a lap



Posting a video seems to be different also. How do I post one without getting the Photobucket backround?


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!! Looks like you are having fun with it.. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Thanks for Sharron the cool video...*

Hey that is a neat layout you have and the Cube is moving around pretty darn good too!

So a Rubics Cube would make for a second car to start up a possible original New race class. lol

Bob...just peel the stickers off to solve it like I did...zilla


----------



## Rolls

You know what they say...

There's no substitute for CUBES!!!


----------



## plymouth71

I think the sayin is no replacement for displacement... however point taken! How about a "cubicle"? maybe a little desk/chair/computer


----------



## 22tall

Here is what's underneath








































The chassis is 1.27"


----------



## kiwidave

Now that's clever!


----------



## 22tall

Have you seen these before?












Are you sure?












Started out to make a Chapparal that looked good on a tuffy chassis. Hate it when the wheels stick out on a Can Am. While working on that I wondered what to do with the other body pieces. Got out a slim line and viola. Then a Hummer? Why not. Then the Mustang and I have taped off 6 more for future slimming.


----------



## Super Coupe

That's COOL.If you make another one,make it like a podium with the Pope or someone of the sort going for a cruise.


----------



## WesJY

WHOA!!  Now that's FRICKIN COOL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

22tall said:


> Here is what's underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chassis is 1.27"


O.K. this chassis is Far Out...very clever and nicely thougth out!

Neat slim line body work too!

Bob...22tall you are on a roll man...zilla


----------



## 22tall

bob that was my 3rd chassis try. When I started I thought it would be easy. I epoxied a motor directly to the chassis above the rear axle. Too top and rear heavy for the cube but will work fine in something like a Dragin Wagon or Tijuana Taxi conversion. On the second try I used the gearplate but drilled the front axle holes too high. The tires floated and there wasn't enough room for larger tires. Third time was the charm.

Motto: measure twice, cut once and hope the lumber yard is still open

Worked on the Dino from page 6 last week. A nice red paint job. Let it sit for 5 days. As I was getting ready to glue on the windshield I decided I should have done more. Into the ELO it went.












I opened the front vent and got rid of the headlights












Cut out a area for the spare tire and made a new lower facia with a space for the tail pipes.












Used putty to smooth the transition of the rear deck to the roof section












AADD just kicked in. Oooo cookies.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Hey 22tall that is a incredible idea. "When I started I thought it would be easy. I epoxied a motor directly to the chassis above the rear axle. Too top and rear heavy for the cube but will work fine in something like a Dragin Wagon or Tijuana Taxi conversion. "










Hmmmmm.


----------



## bearsox

*My custom things*



22tall said:


> Have you seen these before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started out to make a Chapparal that looked good on a tuffy chassis. Hate it when the wheels stick out on a Can Am. While working on that I wondered what to do with the other body pieces. Got out a slim line and viola. Then a Hummer? Why not. Then the Mustang and I have taped off 6 more for future slimming.


22Tall that's just 22Cool ! Did you use a band saw to make the cuts or something else ? Also what did you use to weld ? Curious minds wanna know LOL !

Bear :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That cube is the dad-gummedest thing I ever did see.


----------



## win43

AMAZING!!!!

Love that cube :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## 22tall

Thanks for the props. I have finished all the extra pieces for the P4 and Chappys. When I finish messing around with some other projects I will start painting.

Here is what I have done with my Draggin Dragon conversion. I kept what I needed and ditched the rest




























Basically it is an invisible conversion. 

Bear, to cut the bods I used a razor saw and marked the cuts with electrical tape. I used Bill Hall GOOP to glue the Aurora bodies and 5 minute epoxy on the AW bodies. 

I did the epoxy in 3 sections. Taped the front and back and then laid a bead of epoxy along the bottom of the roof seam. At this point you can carefully pull the roof pieces apart just a teeny tiny bit. This will suck the epoxy in and fill the gaps. If you are careful you won't have to do any sanding. I painted a stripe on mine and they look pretty good.


----------



## bobhch

*It takes a special mind to think of something like this...you have that mind 22tall*

22tall,

Wait...wait.......................wait a second....am I seeing this right...yep!!

WOW..................:woohoo:...............WOW!!

Bob...this is AMAZING!...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa!!! Now that's what I call a slimline!!!! :lol: Excellent trim work 22!!! Talk about having room to work!! Has it taken it's maiden voyage yet? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

VERY Well Done. 

Might I make a suggestion? 

Paint the motor flat black and print out the dragon as a decal for the motor. 
It might hide the motor nicely. 

I used a direct drive motor on mine, it saved the dragon in the cage, but
it jacked the car up some. I really like your idea here!


----------



## Rolls

22... I'm watching this latest in your string of cool & completely original creations and I gotta say... I'm in awe of your creativity and your execution. Dang wonderful!!


----------



## slotto

Thats amazing work 22!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wow!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bearsox said:


> 22Tall that's just 22Cool ! Did you use a band saw to make the cuts or something else ? Also what did you use to weld ? Curious minds wanna know LOL !
> 
> Bear :wave:


:thumbsup:The Chapparal on the left looks like it will now fit a TYCO 440 wide chassis !!

:thumbsup: A great Idea to translate old T-jet cars to 1/64th scale !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEET!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Just Amazing! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 22tall

videojimmy said:


> Paint the motor flat black and print out the dragon as a decal for the motor.
> It might hide the motor nicely.
> 
> I used a direct drive motor on mine, it saved the dragon in the cage, but
> it jacked the car up some. I really like your idea here!


jimmy you gave me a DOH moment. Wasn't sure what I was going to do with the dragon. I forgot I can do simple decals. Thanks for reminding me. The plan now is decal and add the severed head, tail and arms. 

2D+3D=5D? Hope entering the fifth dimension doesn't mess up the space time continuum.

Could you post a picture of the direct drive car? I used a wheel press to center the shaft on some can motors but never got around to using them.


----------



## win43

Nice Dragon (wagon???)


----------



## 22tall

I've had a productive month. Finished Borderlands and all 4 expansions. Completed one car, worked on three others and started only two more projects. First the Dragon conversion.


----------



## 22tall

I've had a productive month. Finished Borderlands and all four expansions. Completed one project, worked on three others, started two more and planned another two. Here is the finished one






















Messed up the front of the wide Chappy. Will have to fix it.












Here is a shot showing the decal












I am very happy with the way the top blended to the rear deck of the Ferrari


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked!!!! :lol: Love the dragon wagon, and the skinny and wides are  too!!


----------



## tjd241

*22t...*



22tall said:


> I am very happy with the way the top blended to the rear deck of the Ferrari


You should be proud. This Spaghetti Getter is great. Keep us in the loop on it PLEASE. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

22tall,

I noticed you even painted spacers for the front Dragon Wagon! 
That is attention to detail...very, very neat stuff all around here.

Bob...red is always a good choice...zilla


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever builds. Great eye for detail.


----------



## 22tall

Thanks guys. I attribute it all to too much free time.

Made some decals for the Ferrari and they have been driving me nuts so it's time to give that one a break for awhile.

In the mean time.......

Introducing from Mensa Motors the Cerebellum 420. It's a mid engine two seater that is without a doubt the smartest car ever produced.






















Memory is no problem and software is easily upgraded via the USB3 port











I will road test it tomorrow. The Dragon isn't too bad. Runs like a good old American muscle car. Good on the straights but not so hot in the bendsd.


----------



## bobhch

Mensa Motors the Cerebellum 420...hahahaha what an idea!

22tall that is a real mind blower...Vroooom, vroooom, Screeeeeatch!

Bob...will save the rest of the Brain jokes for the next posters...zilla


----------



## joegri

thanx zilla i,ll start with "insane with the membrain it,s insane got no brain"


----------



## Rolls

I'd rather have a throttle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy. But this lets ya have it all!! That's crazy creative, 22tall!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Knowing 22 tall, that USB port is there for a reason. What you got inside the ole noodle 22? :thumbsup;:thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Road tested it today. It is mounted on one of those Tyco McGrath chassis. Very quiet. Guess that 18 grams of foam rubber has something to do with it. Left the room for a minute and would't you know it. Zombies


----------



## Super Coupe

That's typical.Just when your trying to get something done,some "BRAINLESS" people get in the way.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ahhhhhaahahaahahaa!!! Zombie day at the all the brain you eat buffet!!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Brains, brains....more brains.....more brains....*

22tall,

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Zombies!!! 

Those are some of my favorite Clix....Great Attack of the Zombies Brainfest picture hahahahahahahaha Awesume Crazy fun man!

Bob...need more brains...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Clever build. :thumbsup: Johnny Mnemonic would be envious. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Good one! Leave it to the Zombies to ..........  Great Idea! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotto

Zombies!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Too freaking funny!!!!!:lol:


----------



## 22tall

Later that same year..... if you haven't played Plants VS Zombies you don't know what you are missing Here is zombie number 1












Progress has been made on the Ferrari. Printed some lines on clear decal paper to fake the vents. Had to change some angles because of the wheel wells












Used Photoshop to make some headlight decals












The altered rear












Front on












Too much reality for me.  After this it's back to the odd.


----------



## WesJY

LOOKS GREAT!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks sweet in macro, so you know it's perfect!!! Incredible job 22!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Super smooooth, 22! Looks great!


----------



## bobhch

*Odd is good but, so is real....dang hard to choose so, I just keep mixing it up...*

Great work on the Ferrari 22tall....that is one slick looking red Sports Car!!

Hey can I get Plants vs. Zobies for our Wii home game? Sounds fun!

Bob...balancing odd & real builds myself...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Daaaaang that's purdy Too Tall!

Definatly worth the wait!


----------



## pshoe64

Now that's why the pony's prancin'! Awesome detail, really like the work on the decklid:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## 22tall

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks sweet in macro, so you know it's perfect!!! Incredible job 22!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you. Macro always scares me. I don't notice defects I look at the pics. Wish I could do a better job cutting out decals. Headlights aren't so good.

Bob, P vs Z started as a cell phone download I believe. It can be bought from Steam. I got Game of the Year edition from New Egg so I could get the little guy.
Don't know if it is on the Wii. I play on the PC. 

Still have to trim the windshield to conform to the body and add a driver. The downside is it looks terrible on a standard chassis. The cockpit platform took away some chassis space. Larger wheels should fix things. 

How do people do multiple qoutes in a single reply?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Wow in macro that still looks great. Nice work!


----------



## 22tall

Tale of two diecast. Mattel Lancia Stratos and Schuco Porche 356











Lancia on a AW chassis medium wheelbase and the Porche on an Aurora tjet short wheelbase.












Washing machine and dryer worked before so I tried it again. Left it in the dryer a little too lolg












Now I have to fix this.












I don't know if anyone else has done this. Drilled the rivet head from the inside and flipped the shoe hanger.












Trimmed the chassis so I could use Aurora hubs and still keep it narrow.












I had to shim the magnate to keep it from touching the axle. I should probably use an aluminium axle


----------



## bobhch

Ooooooooooooooh I like that better than cHOColaTE Malto Meal with TONS of SugAR!!!!! Mmmmmmmm Neat flip and trim trick!! 22tall you have some Super Great ideas man. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

To post multiple quotes in a single reply I start by Quoting one person and then when done hit submit reply button.

Then you go to the other persons post you want to quote, hit quote, copy, hit back, then paste by HITTING THE EDIT button on the post you were just on. 

Like this...



bobhch said:


> Ooooooooooooooh I like that better than cHOColaTE Malto Meal with TONS of SugAR!!!!! Mmmmmmmm Neat flip and trim trick!! 22tall you have some Super Great ideas man. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> To post multiple quotes in a single reply I start by Quoting one person and then when done hit submit reply button.
> 
> Then you go to the other persons post you want to quote, hit quote, copy, hit back, then paste.
> 
> Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...I love HTML...zilla


and this...




CTSV OWNER said:


> Wow in macro that still looks great. Nice work!



Bob...I love HTML...zilla


----------



## mowyang

I love the shortened chassis! Trying to build such a beast was on my list of things to try someday, but I'm sure I would have come up with a much less elegant solution than yours. Pivoting the shoe hanger -- genius!

Mark O.


----------



## Rolls

Gotta agree with mowyang... genius idea on the shoe hanger 180.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Insanely cool 22!!! I never would had thunk it!! Also, as far as the multiple quotes, as mentioned elsewhere, I think the edit feature is only available for paying members... You're a lifer, so you're covered! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Great Idea ! Perhaps this is the solution to my problem of putting a working chassis under my Atlas Midget Lola GT & Porsche' 904 without putting an expensive & rare Original Atlas Chassis under it.

:devil:Aw F*(< authenticity I just wanna have fun !!




 Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

22tall said:


>


Love the Ferrari Double Deuce!


----------



## 22tall

Thanks for the compliments. If you try the hanger flip make sure to cut out a little spot at the rear to give the shoe room. The chassis is thicker on that side. You will also have to cut a few rounds of the shoe spring off. Don't blame me. Blame physics.












Finally stuck this plastic Herbie on a Tyco narrow using velcro. 












My vac u form came with a bunch of molds. One was an Indy type that was too long for any standard chassis. What do you know, the 1.7 Mega G chassis fits perfectly












Three done. Forty nine to go.


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome stuff 22! The Indy car is a winner. Really like that one! Got a driver that fits?


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

*Savant!*



Rolls said:


> Gotta agree with mowyang... genius idea on the shoe hanger 180.


Easily the chassis trick of the year... including last year. What I really love is that it involves no extra nonsense AND yet again demonstrates the awesome versatility of the t-jet chassis.

Blown away!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

180 freaking degrees!!!! A Pager vibrating motor running a chassis!!!!

HOLY Guackamolie!!!!


Now I seen it all. :freak::freak::freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head

Now that is slick. Ingenius re-engineering!


----------



## 22tall

kiwidave said:


> Awesome stuff 22! The Indy car is a winner. Really like that one! Got a driver that fits?


I was thinking of casting this one


----------



## plymouth71

Love the bug. where'd you find that one? also love the porsche


----------



## WesJY

22tall said:


> I was thinking of casting this one


let me know if you plan to cast this one i would love to buy 2 of these!! anything that will fit on tyco! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

Me too, 22! There's a Handmade Hot Rod in it for ya if you do!


----------



## bobhch

22tall said:


> I was thinking of casting this one


22tall you can't go wrong with that Porsche body!

Bz


----------



## 22tall

Here is a cycle I've been playing with. Cut off the head, torso, fore arm and lower leg. The little screams stopped after the second leg. I am hoping for a more relaxed cruising ride. The repositioned leg now uses the brush barrel as a footpeg. 

Also added a Tyco rear wheel set to turn it into a tricycle ala SlottV cycle. Problem one is the standard Tyco rear is smaller than the cycle tire. The chassis/magnet clip scrapes. Take that off and the traction magnet catches the rails.










The bug was a yard sale find. 

I will let you guys know if I cast the driver.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've been meaning to ask... Do those head lights light up? :lol:

Those motorcycles are wicked!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Decided to play with one of my favorite power tools. Love my drill press. Here is a C6 and DB7 on Aurora chassis. With a little more gear plate cutting the C6 will look really good. The DB7 needs some wheel well filing












I kinda like the McLaren Rolex proto look












My thoughts then moved on to the annoying way the Ferrari looks on a tjet. Checked the Mark Owang chassis mod again and grabbed my router bits. Can you spot the modded chassis?
































Each square is .2 inches


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! Talk about scrunched!!! Someone is gonna ask, so it may as well be me!!! Show us some more of that chassis!!!  Unreal don't even come close!!!


----------



## WesJY

Yeah.. I like it LLLOOOWWWW.. Does it run better?

Wes


----------



## SlickRick

Is the gear plate sunk into the chassis?


----------



## bobhch

SlickRick said:


> Is the gear plate sunk into the chassis?


This just reminds me of a Peanut butter Cup commercial SlickRick....LOL

Hey you got your gear plate in my chassis....

Hey you got your chassis in my gear plate...

Bob...low is gooooooooooooooood...zilla


----------



## 22tall

This was the first attempt to copy Mark Owand. The article is on the HO World site in the archives under thunderjet chassis mod. I am amazed at what he did using a dremel.


Here are the first three tries on the gear plate












On the left I experimented with thickness using a 1/4" straight router bit. The middle one I tried a 3/32 bit. The one on the right was back to 1/4.

After losing a chunk of fingernail and part of a fingerprint trying to freehand the gear plate I did this












I used a piece of oak because it is flat. You are removing material from the bottom so I routed two slots for the rails and a hole for the idler post. Space the slots so it won't wiggle. Huge difference in speed and safety.

I decided to take .030 off the plate. For me that is the thickness of this metal clip and 1 piece of electrical tape. Loosen the bit above the spacer and then tighten again. 0.30 every time












Then have at it












Used the 3/32 bit on the chassis. I liked doing the chassis. Built in finger guards all around. Very little additional trimming needed in the corners. I will try a 1/16 next time.













Where did those spring holders go?
































It isn't funtional yet. Playing around with different things. One thing for you to consider is Aurora mags are not as tall as AW.


----------



## alpink

have the ECHORR guys got a hold of this info yet? LOL, since it is archived I guess everyone has. is anyone racing these highly modified chassis anywhere?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was just thinking, while looking at the mix and match chevelles.... In HO scale 1/8" = about 1'.... Those other chevelle bumpers are like 2 1/2 - 3 feet off the ground...  :lol:


----------



## slotto

That is one ghost of a chassis. The Chevelle looks so cool that low. Imagine what a GTO would look like


----------



## bobhch

slotto said:


> That is one ghost of a chassis. The Chevelle looks so cool that low. Imagine what a GTO would look like


Since we are dreaming now...Pink Cadillac with crush velvet seats.


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing work on lowering the chassis - Chevelle has one LOW stance! ..RL


----------



## dtomol

I have tried a different way to lower the gear plate sand the chasssis down till the magnets are flush with the top of the chassis. It does lower it some, not as much as your mod. I got the idea from the same article that you are refuring to on HO world. The other idea i had is recess the arear where the manets mount that would lower it some more & may alow the magnets some down force similar to the original Magnatraction cras.


----------



## 22tall

bobhch said:


> Since we are dreaming now...Pink Cadillac with crush velvet seats.


I have an Mev and Faller pink Caddy. If I ever find them again what color velvet would you like?


----------



## 22tall

22tall said:


> I have an Mev and Faller pink Caddy. If I ever find them again what color velvet would you like?


dtomol I agree the magnets can go down a little further and the comm area does not need to be so thin. With the next one I try I am going to cut a side off the chassis to see far I really need to go to keep the spring cups intact. I would also like to have the brush holes area a little thicker.

My little downforceometer says traction has increased from 3.1 to 3.5 grams

Duh. Now I see the multiquote button.


----------



## 22tall

In keeping with my AADD here is something else I have started. The ICP car from Death Racers in styrene. Used part of an AW car box for the window. Just have to add four more body elements, paint, decal painting a couple Clix to match the stars.


----------



## bobhch

nOW THat iS inSAIN!!!! 

22tall you are the Builder Dude! Build on...

Bob...AWESUM...ZILLA


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool fab work 22!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: No idea what Death Racers is, so I'm clueless.  Not sure where it's heading, but it kinda looks like a So Cal rag top mail van. :lol:


----------



## 22tall

Death Racers came out in 2008. It's kinda like the original Death Race but with a much smaller budget. It stars the Insane Clown Posse and pro wrestler Raven.





















We ran trains yesterday. Here are vids from both ends of the track. CLICK TO SEE VIDEO








If you have ever raced these they are very hard to spot because of the 5 guide pins and if you pick up both ends the center flips over because it is top heavy and the fulcrum is at the bottom. My solution was to connect them at the top to stop the flip. I drilled holes and used string. Worked great






















The Skullbuster Clix will be donating their guns to the ICP car.


----------



## WesJY

Looks like you guys had alot of fun racing those trains! I just showed it to my son he said "coooolll!"...:thumbsup:

Awesome idea on the string thing.. I will try that on mine.

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Total madness!!! LOL Love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

22tall,

Thanks for posting up the train race videos. At first it seemed like a train wreck but, after a little bit they were all running at the same time...now and then. Very Kewl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Clix are great for those fun shoot em up look. :thumbsup:

Bob...C'mon ride that train yeah ride on...zilla


----------



## 22tall

The trains were more fun than expected. Favorite moment was all 6 going off in the same corner at the same time. The silence is really strange. 

These are lexans I had the gang run for our middle race last year


----------



## XracerHO

Impressive Lexan collection, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: partial to the Cheetah & Porsche Speedster but they all look great. Which car won? ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking that red pickup as my favorite!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those are cool lexans!! That pick up is wild, but the 911, gremlin and Dodge pickups are cool too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

22tall said:


> The trains were more fun than expected. Favorite moment was all 6 going off in the same corner at the same time. The silence is really strange.
> 
> These are lexans I had the gang run for our middle race last year


Did you notice that someone stole all the front tires? :freak:

And those trains are just plain sick :freak:


----------



## 22tall

Ready for paint











Thanks to the humidity caused by the biblical rains of the last month it took ten days to stop being tacky. 












No idea how long it will be until the decals dry. Two days and some are still tacky so I started something else while waiting.












Hope this movie car isn't too obscure


----------



## joegri

wow man those are some cool builds! i always check 22 tallk stuff and he never disappoints.the lexans always perk my ears nice job man.n that snowblower rig is worthy of a "howd ya do that" keep,em comin great job on all!!


----------



## kiwidave

Outstanding modelling skills 22tall


----------



## Rolls

Always something great brewing in the slot lair of 22tall. Those are looking GREAT!


----------



## XracerHO

Very cool modeling & looking forward to the finish of the obscure (Gator's Car) car. ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:The white 'Vette with the Gator spine looks like David Carradines car from Deat Race 2000 from the '70's. Great work can't wait till it is complete !


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

22tall those Lexan bodies are Kewl as all get out. Could drive that Lime Green Gremlin all night long...yeah they all look neat man!!

Oh you Insain car is AWESUM!

Bob...Great stuff here always...zilla


----------



## 22tall

thanks guys. Pretty much finished the ICP car. Still have to do seats and a steering wheel.












Had a piece of vinyl so I put some on the blade to give it some more texture. The little spikes on the center roller are toothpick ends. The missles are wire nails.


----------



## WesJY

FRICKIN AWESOME!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Insane!!!! I love it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

22Cool!!!


----------



## bobhch

22tall Now this is a Custom slot car!!

The teeth and blade with the hand is Way Sick Cool Dude!

This whole contraption is a very well built machine indeed.

Bob...love it...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Now that had to hurt!  rr


----------



## slotto

that is CrAzY bro!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

22tall said:


>


Talk about a track clean up!!! That just ain't right... RM


----------



## Super Coupe

"OH THE HORROR" (Nice job)


----------



## 22tall

Armed with a 40% off coupon for Hobby Lobby I picked up this. Comes with 6 bottles of paint. Not bad for $14. Sprays more like an airbrush than rattle can.


----------



## slotto

looks smooth. nice superbird


----------



## plymouth71

err, that's a Daytona... Jus Sayin'


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool, air can painting!!! That yellow Jag body looks very familiar, I likes it best!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh man...

... that dark red metallic is gorgeous!


----------



## bobhch

22tall said:


> Armed with a 40% off coupon for Hobby Lobby I picked up this. Comes with 6 bottles of paint. Not bad for $14. Sprays more like an airbrush than rattle can.


Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!!!!!!!!!

Now this is some Far Out Painting 22tall....Yeah Baby!

Very Creative and skillfully painted up Machines of ho movement Dude!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Am digging yet another fine run of slot bods of yours Big Time...zilla


----------



## clemedc

hahaha thats crazy cool. where is that little red running man logo from??? it looks so familiar.


----------



## 22tall

Bill, the paint on the Daytona Charger is Testors Ruby Red 1529 over a base of gold.

clemedc, the little running guy is an Insane Clown Posse logo. 

Finished the Daytona Charger. Pick your own caption:
1. If one is good two must be better
2. It's a hybrid
3. Bet it really "flies"
4. That boy just ain't right































Wings are Clix. Back glass is a chunk of AW jewel case. Front glass is vacuform


----------



## slotcarman12078

Red Bull? That is a sweet color 22!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

It must be a very rare factory wing option only offered by specialized Dodge dealers. As for the little red guy logo I was sure I`d seen it b4 somewhere lol.


----------



## bobhch

4................who wants to be right anyways? 

That is a HOT red....Love it!!

Bob...I've never been right ( just ask my Wife )...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Winged Warrior, man! :thumbsup:

I know it's been said before, but that Ruby Red over gold is gorgeous. Another super cool custom, 22T!


----------



## WesJY

YEAHHHH BABY !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 22tall

Here is the next car in the Speed Racer series. The GRX. World's fastest car































Made this cast ages ago. Still have to install posts.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's no easy casting job!!!  Looks wicked!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Nice looking casting. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

22tall said:


> Here is the next car in the Speed Racer series. The GRX. World's fastest car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this cast ages ago. Still have to install posts.



Very Slick 22tall...very slick!

Bob...go Speed Racer go...zilla


----------



## 22tall

Hi there.

Had this











Wanted this











Made this





















Must fix this











Looks like it says eat ma. Sigmund Freud would probably have something to say. Writing with a Sharpie is harder than you might think


----------



## Bill Hall

*Cut the Cake!*

Raaaaaaaamming speed!

Where ya been Too Tall?

Great effort!


----------



## WesJY

Yeah where have you been??? the car is so frickin cool! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## clemedc

Haha freekin sweet


----------



## XracerHO

Catching up on viewing your posts: Charger - great paint, GRX - Awesome & Great cool reproduction of the Deathmobile which should also be posted in the movie car thread!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WoW ..RL


----------



## ParkRNDL

oh man that is CLASSIC... time to hit Fleabay for another BB body...

--rick


----------



## joegri

*cool to see this !!*

i always enjoy the 22 tall builds. that is a great car!!


----------



## bobhch

*You can have your slot cars and race your Cake too......*

Whoooooooah Mama....Now this is one Spicy Meatball....WOW!!

Diggin' it BIG TIME...."WACK"....Not only is this a Home Run but, 
it went out of the ballpark and through the window of a State Patrol car. :roll:

Bob...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Insanely COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 22tall :thumbsup: :thumbsup:...zilla

P.S. Just in case you could not tell by my post above...Eye'm Loving it!!!


----------



## 22tall

Thanks for the compliments guys. I finally found a movie car that everyone knows.

Kinda disappeared for awhile. Started with some retired friends asking me to go to Wisconsin for a week of fishing. Five days later we were bored. I said I had never seen the Pacific Ocean. Next day we were chasing the sun. Twenty three days later I was back home. Then I went into PC gaming mode. Twenty five games later here I am again.

I will try to find someone to scan the decals and styrene pieces so if anyone else wants to build one they will have a starting point. My scanner isn't talking to my computer since I installed Windows 7.


----------



## 41-willys

Great builds I would leave the cake the way it is.:thumbsup: It is funnier that way. Almost spit the milk I was drinking all over the keyboard.:lol:


----------



## 22tall

Don't you wish stripping plastic was this easy ? Click on the picture


----------



## slotcarman12078

You make it look so easy!!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

Aircraft Paint Remover...yeah. I have some in a can that Phsssssssssssssssssht-s

Ooooh that is a cool car body you have there! :thumbsup:

Bz


----------



## 22tall

Bob, that is the Speedracer Captain Terror car. JL did 6 diecast Speedracer cars. Dash did the MAch V and Shooting Star. I have done the GRX which needed no body alterations. That leaves the CT car, Snake Oiler and the Assassin cars to do.

Here is the Snake Oiler so far. Shortened and narrowed to fit a JLTO short wheelbase. The Assassin car will be a challenge.





















These three are moving along












This is a car for Snake Pliskin. You probably heard he was dead. Not true. You can't tell from the pics but the seat is real vinyl. Jo Ann Fabrics will give you a 4" square for free. Can also be used to make convertable tops












Fenders are from a Hot Wheels and I closed up the engine bay. 












This will be my version of The Car. I have a 1/18 diecast for my model. So far I have flattened the trunk bulge, got rid of the bumper, filed the front wheel well and that little accent line off and filed the area in front of the windshield flat. 











Won't be able to do to much more for awhile. The gang will be over for the summer race/cookout on the 14th


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice work, I really dig the HotRod with the fenders.
How do you cut the metal bodies so clean and fit them back together like that? Amazing.


----------



## clemedc

I am looking forward to seeing more
Clem


----------



## tjd241

*x2 on the efforts so far....*



sethndaddy said:


> Nice work, I really dig the HotRod with the fenders.


_Especially_ the fenders and body work on the HR. We all spend so much time zipping the fenders off of bodies and you've taken the path less traveled. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking projects & will tune in for the finish plus inspired fendered HR! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool Roadsters :thumbsup: Can't wait to see em finished


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

22tall said:


>


Just not into the Speedracer cars, but I'm liking these Hot Rods, those added fenders are too cool, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## slotto

22tall said:


>


I'm with you there Hilly. Love this little piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*I bet you Race these with a big Grin on your face...*

22tall,

All I can say is WOW!!

Dice and Slice work on your die cast Speed Racer car is slick. 
It is going to look Primo...way to go.
Will be here to see you do the rest of them also...Go Speed Go!

Love the Snake Pliskin car as it is just plain Far Out!!
It must be a Hoot racing with that Extra Special paint and pipe job you did.

Oooooh and then the fendered closed front car...Yeah!!

I hope Coach is watching this as he loves the CAR!

Bob...Hobby Talk is the only place for me...zilla


----------



## 22tall

sethndaddy said:


> Nice work, I really dig the HotRod with the fenders.
> How do you cut the metal bodies so clean and fit them back together like that? Amazing.


Hacksaw, dremel with cut off wheel and metal file. Be careful with the cut off wheel. Wear eye protection. 

Some Deathmobile buils pics




























I used straight pins to mount the candles. Added little blocks of styrene to give the pins a little more rigidity. The glue hadn't finished drying so I had a build up of styrene on the bit. That's what I used to make the steam whistle.

To get the snakeskin pattern I used a piece of fiberglass screen. Lifted the idea from Scale Auto mag. Held it in place with wire and poster putty



















Minus paint










Got a dehydrator. Things dry in half the time. Added benefit is my cars smell like bananas.


----------



## 22tall

Did a little bit of work. After modding the C pillar I saw the back end of the stock car stuck up in the air. Careful sanding fixed that.












New window opening












New insert partly sanded












Taped on a side panel so I could see what it will look like with wheels


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Diggin' it!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

22tall said:


> (snip)
> 
> Taped on a side panel so I could see what it will look like with wheels


DIGGING this. Following closely...

--rick


----------



## clemedc

I need ideas for these so you got my attention and I'm looking forward to more
Clem


----------



## XracerHO

Very creative! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm definitely interested, but kinda lost. What cha makin' 22??


----------



## 22tall

Joe, looks like I am too obscure again. Hasn't anyone seen "The Car"? James Brolin? "The car had no driver"? Check out www.imcdb.org and search The Car. Came out in1977. While you are there search Death Racers for pix of the ICP build. Worlds best site for tracking down cars in movies, TV and computer games.

Finished the hood insert. Next come the A pillars and windows. After that it's all front end work. Needs really bright LED headlights. Hint hint.


The Car without bumpers










































Detail attempt. 












These are Life-Like scenery cars. For some reason I think Toronado. Fits short wheelbase












The wagon is short and the sedan is a lwb












I thought about doing Bender's Were Car from Futurama. Except for the grill and antenna they are the same.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ah, now it makes total sense!! Bright ones, huh? hehehehe :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

you did a great job on "The Car":thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

Good eye and good imagination, nice work


----------



## alpink

very impressed with the grill and front end work, especially the headlights that need LEDs!


----------



## bobhch

alpink said:


> very impressed with the grill and front end work, especially the headlights that need LEDs!


yep lots of real nice detail got put into this build...

Bz


----------



## sethndaddy

excellent work 22, I love step by step and informative pictures along with finished projects, I think it instills confidence in future (and some present) builders. 
I know when I saw the build pictures of the Animal house car I got all pumped up to do the 2 latest "horror" cars.


----------



## 22tall

IT'S RAINING HERE! Forget that it stopped.


Side, back windows and A pillars












Usefull packaging












Pillars gone












Cut out a little notch for the styrene piece












Loose fit


----------



## 22tall

While waiting for my 3mm drill bit to arrive I did something else. It's the plastic piece from a Hot Wheels Skullcrusher on a slim line. If I find another I think it will look good inlaid on a tjet _ndy body._

_







_


_







_


_







_


----------



## slotto

Great job on the grille!


----------



## Hittman101

All I can say is wow!!!And my daughter loved watching the turbo train race.. Then we had to go run ares..


----------



## 22tall

The trains are alot of fun. It's amazing how often the last car will reslot itself considering they have 2 guide pins.

I recreated my first car as it looked when it died. The bumpers were 2X10 pine backed up by 1/4" steel plate. Had adapters on the rear so I could mount US size wheels. Yes it had chrome rings. Used bare metal foil for the trim.


































I had a 57. Last year of the oval rear window and no gas guage. Very fun to drive.


----------



## alpink

2tall, that is very nice. good seeing you here too


----------



## slotcarman12078

22 cool!! I know you're a few inches taller than I am, so I'm sure you got them strange looks hen you got out of it! For a small car, VW did manage to accommodate us tall guys! I had a 69 and 72 bug. Adjustable wrench, pliers, rubber bands and paper clips for a tool kit and you're good to go.

On a side note, my sister gave a horse riding lesson to one of her friends. At the field where she was riding, her friend accidentally locked her keys in her bug. Sis gave her a ride home on the horse. When she went back with her spare key, she found her bug at the opposite end of the field... on it's roof... The things kids do...


----------



## Bill Hall

Very Cool! Love da bugs!

I got a 56 sitting out back holding up a tarp and waiting it's turn.


----------



## win43

COOL STUFF!!!! Love the wooden bumpers on the bug :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Bill Hall said:


> Very Cool! Love da bugs!
> 
> I got a 56 sitting out back holding up a tarp and waiting it's turn.


"Holding up a tarp" Too funny. :thumbsup:

Joe, the looks got stranger when I got a Karmann Ghia. BTW I am just under 6'7"


----------



## gomanvongo

love it all the way - I miss my bug - it's not on the road right now... but someday we'll ride again!

john


----------



## clemedc

nice bug 22tall I like to see slots that resemble our past rides

Clem


----------



## 22tall

After a couple operations I am no longer legally blind so I thought I should do something. Here is my inspiration

http://chuckcarman.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/bathearse.jpg

The top is styrene. It needed extra height so I used a windshield from a JL Futura. The bats on the wheels are styrene. 20 of them easily fit on a dime. The s-bars are brass rod, styrene circles and epoxy cement.




Gave the little guys hands and ties.





In keeping with my "rip off someones idea and make it my own" concept I cut out a bat for the rear window. Sacrificed a JL Dragula so you could see the coffin.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW- that's really clever, and nicely executed :thumbsup:
PS- I'm glad to hear you're not legally Blind anymore


----------



## Hittman101

That is Sweet looking!! Keep up the Awesome work.. I'm a big Batman fan!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Holy Batman! -- A Bat Hearse, great execution! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

We were about to put you on the annual HT milk carton list. Very unique! The great execution would indicate your surgery was a rousing success! 

Nice to have you back.


----------



## alpink

congrats on your successful surgery.
really cool Bat mo hearse.
I am impressed


----------



## WesJY

That's a BAD A$$ BATMAN HEARSE!! 

I am glad that your surgery went well! :thumbsup:

Make more cars!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome back 22, and glad to see you're already busy!!! Glad to hear your eye op was a success!


----------



## 22tall

Thanks for the compliments and the well wishes. For awhile I was like Fred Sanford. I was wearing my glasses with a 2x pair of reading glasses over that and for really small stuff my 3x headband magnifier over that. It didn't take long to decide using an exacto knife and dremmel 5 inches from my nose wasn't a good idea.

I am proud of myself for beginning that build and finishing it without starting two others.

Life is good.


----------



## alpink

life is good and I know your feeling about starting something while other projects are idling.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That technique sounds awfully familiar, 22. One of these days, I have to post up a video of what I have to do to mill out tail lights. Only difference is, I'm not using any glasses to do it. My prescription glasses make everything smaller, so they get tossed aside. I really miss wearing contacts and wearing a pair of OTC reading glasses, which made everything bigger. :drunk:


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> That's a BAD A$$ BATMAN HEARSE!!
> 
> I am glad that your surgery went well! :thumbsup:
> 
> Make more cars!!
> 
> Wes


What Wes said....Bad A$$ & Surgery success!!

Bob...always enjoy a 22tall build...zilla


----------



## 22tall

Moving at the speed of continental drift I have done more work. I decided this would look too wide. Kinda like the doors on the C1 vette.



The sides were 3 pieces of styrene so I hollowed out the inside. The black thing that looks like a hand truck is from a VHS tape.



Looks a little better.



Now ready to begin putty work.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice milling work!!! Shaping up nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Project progressing well: sides & grill work! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 22tall

Done with nap. Driveway shoveled. I feel festive so time for a sing along.
OOOOOOOOOOOOO oooooooooooo
You better watch out




You better not cry






You better not pout





I'm telling you why





Santa Hulk is coming to town








Ho Ho Ho. Hulk needed major ortho work. I love clix but sometimes they are in really odd poses. Cut him into five pieces





Zombie construction worker with garden gnome hat





Merry Christmas to all and to all a goodnight.


----------



## WesJY

COOOOL!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Jisp

22tall said:


> Moving at the speed of continental drift....


I'm working hard to get that fast! LOL

Thanks for the pics, I enjoy seeing your work progress.

Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Totally outrageous!!  I love it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That is sweet!


Rob


----------



## vickers83

Still LMAO over them "reindeer"!!


----------



## win43

" Grandma got completely trashed by a reindeer ..................."


----------



## sethndaddy

I got my little boatload of zombie reindeer too, but lost my 2 horrorclix Santa.

Awesome work, does it run?


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> I got my little boatload of zombie reindeer too, but lost my 2 horrorclix Santa.
> 
> Awesome work, does it run?


AWESOME!! is not Enough!!
what did u use 4 the "Trucks" (chassis covers)????

I had 2 use a "Harry Potter" tyco chassis 4 an "Addams Family" coach (movies)... because the diecast w/ 2 narrow 4 any chassis... :thumbsup:

THAT is a "Masterpiece" DUDE !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 22tall

Bubba, the chassis covers are styrene. Easy to work with. I will post a bottom picture and the way I joined the cars tomorrow.

It was a fun build because it encompasses so many good things. Christmas, slots, zombies, the Hulk and pyro. I wanted the sleigh to look like it had been in a fire fight. Painted bullet holes and a BIC lighter did the trick.

Started three more projects while working on this one. Maybe I will get one of them done before next Christmas.


----------



## Redwater slot

Nice work 22tall..glad to see you posting:thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Awesome work, does it run?[/QUOTE] Run no. More like a brisk walk. Horrorclix Santa and zombie Dorothy are two things on my want list.

Here is the bottom. The posts are scrap styrene and there are styrene strips in the corners to make it more sturdy.



To join the cars I drilled a little hole and then used scissors to cut from the edge into the hole.




A little twist and the chain can be pushed into place.


----------



## bobhch

22tall,

What's up.................Man you have been SloT Car Tune time-ing...Yeah!

Santa Hulk and all those Reindeer are Taco Tuesday Terrific!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Love the use of the gnome hat also...hhahahahahahahahaahahah

Incredible (Hulk) build..ho,ho,ho

Bob...22tall is all Chained up and ready to fly...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

22tall said:


> Awesome work, does it run?


 Run no. More like a brisk walk. Horrorclix Santa and zombie Dorothy are two things on my want list.

Here is the bottom. The posts are scrap styrene and there are styrene strips in the corners to make it more sturdy.



To join the cars I drilled a little hole and then used scissors to cut from the edge into the hole.




A little twist and the chain can be pushed into place.

[/QUOTE]

Mega-Kool !! & TY !!!

Bubba 123


----------



## 22tall

Quiet on the set. Aaaaand action


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/5279108/farmers_insurance_prof_burke_autoboatome/


And cut. Actors take 5. Production crew new setup.

OK everybody quiet on the set and action

Prof Burke; A little more and whoa! Agents what do we have here?





Agent A: It's an autoboatvacationhome. I've only heard about these.

Blah blah blah buy our stuff blah blah.

Agent B; Are these legal?

Prof B: Define legal

Agent B: Well, can you drive it on a street?

Prof B: Heh heh, no.





We are Farmers bum bum bum bum bum bum bum.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

HAHA thats cool!!!!!


----------



## 22tall

Beauty is only skin deep but engineering goes all the way to the chassis. Here is what's underneath.


----------



## vickers83

VERY Unique & cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just when you thought you've seen it all.... Way to go 22!! LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*WOW......am I dreaming? No I'm in 22tall land...WOW!!*

22tall your autoboatvacationhome is way out there and way COOL!!

Bob...DUDE thanks for showing us the ALL behind the build...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Out standing! You one tricky sum gum.

I've always laughed at how you just pick stuff out and make it work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's thinking way outside of the box...to engineer stuff and make it work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

You can't even see the box anymore it's so far away!! I still can't get over the prop monkey motion!! Slicker than slick!!


----------



## XracerHO

That's thinking way outside of the Commercial - cool engineering & imagination! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That is sweet


Rob


----------



## 22tall

Thanks for the compliments guys. I channel my dad when doing that kind of stuff. He was a mechanic with an engineering degree. 

The story: The offices of the NSA in Hawaii, California and Florida all got together and decided they needed a stealth surveillance vehicle. They went to General Motors and asked if they could do the job. GM said :thumbsup:. 

Here it is. The GM HP H2 IZ (eyes IZ get it? sorry) IR UV. I somehow don't think the surfboards and window stickers will fool anyone.
















The decals are on clear paper so I put some paper behind them so they would show.

Aw, isn't that cute? I call this the Batouttahellmobile. Everyone loves the Batmobile but it is horrible to race. Made it a lot shorter and used a shortened chassis like the Porsche on page 11.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I thought my eye were going buggy tonight, and then I see these!!! :lol: The IZ Hummer is perfect!!! It does need a Sat uplink dish on the roof to make it complete though (see Hilltop Raceway's shop toolbox on the right side for Dish suggestion). :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Serious slicing and dicing on the batouttahell mobile too!! I like my meatloaf with a side of mashed potatoes please!! :lol::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Instead of one of my WTF builds I thought I would switch gears. I have a bunch of resin rejects from people so I picked the Vampire Van since I have the diecast.



It was really warped so I did the dip in hot water to straighten it out. Cut out the molded in windows and did some sanding and cutting. Then I checked the web to see if it was a real car and found the 1/25 scale model. Next thing you know I have assembled the parts for a 1/64 scale car.





Here is the chassis.



Now to let the paint dry for awhile.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man!! I was just looking at that die cast a few nights ago on the bay... Creepy builds going on, it ain't near Halloween... And where's Bob..I can Clix anything and make it look good...zilla? This is going to be good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

I wonder if that was one of my resins? I did the VV years ago. one of my favorites.


----------



## jimkelsey

What fun cars! The Batmobile turned out quite nice and the prop on the car was a cool idea. I am really impressed!


----------



## bobhch

*Is is Silver bullets or a stake through the heart...oh dang I can't remember?*

Eye'm not sure about that Obama Peace Hummer but, it LOOKS like it serves its purpose for a Govt. spy car. 

Love the Batmobile all chopped up and shortened!!

Now I was thinking also that this could be a Sethndaddy casting as I remember ED doing one up long ago.

Am actually working on a Hearse that Ed casted up. 
Stuck a TOMY chassis under it and divorced the front end. 
It flys but, need to cosmetically finish it off.

22tall this Vampire Van is Way Cool so far with your Slimmy chassis work starting us off with the picture of things to come.

As a kid back in the 70s I remember having nightmares after watching a Vampire movie on TV. 
I begged my parents to watch it....they were right Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...will be back to see more of this...zilla


----------



## 22tall

Thanks guys. Did a little paint work. Don't be fooled by the glare. It actually looks good.



I will guess that Ed=sethndaddy. Ed, remember these? I have thought about doing his and hearse hearses. haha


----------



## sethndaddy

How do you like that 69 charger front bumper on the hearse, lol. After I cut the diecast up, I threw away the bottom not knowing the front bumper was attached. I had a slew of dollar store pullbacks and thats where I got the bumper.
Those Fireball Roberts cars made nice customs if you had the glass from the diecast. I think I have 2 finished.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some good stuff here... Like the Morris and do remember the Fireball 500 car...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

If you click on "my photos" under my name, you'll see a picture of some finished cars, one has a light green Fireball car with surfboards.


----------



## 22tall

sethndaddy said:


> How do you like that 69 charger front bumper on the hearse, lol. After I cut the diecast up, I threw away the bottom not knowing the front bumper was attached.


I too have the diecast and I also threw the base away. Brilliant minds think alike. I decided to cut the bottom of a Heavenly Hearse bumper.


----------



## 22tall

Finished painting and there are no fingerprints in the paint. I mainly used a toothpick.


----------



## alpink

lookin real good. I have a diecast mounted on a slime line chassis and somewhere a resin.


----------



## Super Coupe

Looking good.
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy

I like the chassis mod to accept the body, I'll have to try that.

I love the colors, looks like an original diecast.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome detail work!!!  I agree, looks factory done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

22tall said:


> Finished painting and there are no fingerprints in the paint. I mainly used a toothpick.


I'ld LOVE 2 have 1 of those bods!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101

Your not the only one Bubba its Sweet looking.


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Your not the only one Bubba its Sweet looking.


But, "I", have a Hearse collection... (that, & $2, w/ get me a cup of Java.... LOL :thumbsup

how's U/family Johnny??? 
Pete :wave:


----------



## bobhch

22tall,

Dude this is Creepy Cool & has got me thinking of other Horror Clix 
builds that need to be done up....Oh Yeah!!

This is very nicely detailed and painted up so far!!

Bob...the old toothpick trick eeeeeh...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Looking Hearse!!

Wes


----------



## 22tall

Thank you guys. One advantage to using a toothpick is I can say there are no brushmarks. Did the first clearcoat today and hope to be adding bling Friday.

I am using pieces from 5 diecast cars.
Vampire van-wheels and tires, footsteps and rear bumper, dash, seats, coffin and maybe motor
dragula- rear bumper now clearance lights on top
Munster Mobile- headlight grill combo
2 Heavenly Hearses- handrails

Oddly enough I have a third Heavenly Hearse. I can do the trailer too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Any of them up for grabs? I have a few Hearses around here too like Bubba.

Love the creepy factor too.:freak:


----------



## 22tall

Sorry Joe but the other van went back to its maker. Kind of a Papa John's moment. 

I have installed the glass and the glue is drying. Here is my inspiration photo. Got the photo from the web.



I thought about getting some wood veneer and making my own sconces but didn't.


----------



## Hittman101

Love it that is Awesome!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Purty dang cool if you ask me...RM


----------



## alpink

too too kewl.
like the simple diorama.
thank you for sharing


----------



## sethndaddy

Remarkable, I am speechless.


----------



## 22tall

Remember the nifty diorama is not mine. That being said aaaaaarrrrrrg!

Got the metal work glued on.



Completed the interior.



Here is the problem



The little brackets I made took up too much space so now the interior doesn't fit. Something to play with tomorrow.


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is too too cool!!! Bummer the brackets interfere. I'm sure you got a game plan though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

It's great to see the progress of this...even with a few hurdles along the way.

Bob...thanks for Sharron...zilla


----------



## 22tall

Introducing the new Queen of Shelves












I figured it out and treated it like a ship in a bottle. The interior is glued to the gearplate clip. Weaseled the interior in and then remounted it to the chassis.


----------



## Super Coupe

That looks FANTASTIC!!! Nice work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 60chevyjim

that turned out great !!! it looks amazing ..... and thank you for the resin bodys !!


----------



## Bubba 123

60chevyjim said:


> that turned out great !!! it looks amazing ..... and thank you for the resin bodys !!


I WANT 1!!! :thumbsup:

"Cry-Baby" Bubba :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

Holy Bling mobile batman


----------



## sethndaddy

Bubba 123 said:


> I WANT 1!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> "Cry-Baby" Bubba :wave:


I am going to see if I have the diecast body yet and maybe I'll remold it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa!!  That's amazing!! Great job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

perfectly ghoulish


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> I am going to see if I have the diecast body yet and maybe I'll remold it.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

22Tall, Wow  man, your rendition turned out GREAT ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

22tall said:


>


That's some cool art work!!! RM


----------



## vickers83

Awesome build 22T! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thats too pretty to run!


----------



## bobhch

22tall you have to be happy with how this one turned out!! :woohoo:

This is one of the COOLEST slot cars OF ALL TIMES...Oh Yeah!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Dat is one spicy meatball...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great work! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 22tall

sethndaddy said:


> I am going to see if I have the diecast body yet and maybe I'll remold it.


Ed, you can have the diecast body I still have.



60chevyjim said:


> that turned out great !!! it looks amazing ..... and thank you for the resin bodys !!


Jim, and thank you. I have never gotten a resin with optional bumpers before.

Once again thanks for all the kind props. It was fun to do.

I have decided that there has been something missing from my builds. Atmosphere. I need a shop.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes!! Great idea!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow that's a hit!!!!!

I'm in for one or two if someone repops em!!!!!!


Goulish stuff!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm diggin' them lanterns... Lot's of orange LEDs required... :lol:


----------



## 22tall

Here are some resins I cast a long time ago


----------



## 22tall

Lots of people cast the Hot Wheels Ford GT40. If you center the rear wheel the front ends up looking like this





I shortened mine so it fits





I also shortened the Mercedes and Charger. The cuda has my first attempt at casting resin glass. It has yellowed over the years.


----------



## slotcarman12078

All cool looking castings, 22. I want to try my hand with resin stuff one of these days. I keep accumulating stuff to cast, but never seem to get to actually buy the silicone and resin. I have a ton of plans... The list is long.


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice job shortening the ford gt 
I really like the old cuda do you have a extra cuda body you could part with ?
I have been wanting to build a ho one like that.
it don't have to have the glass. thanks jim


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Pardon my ignorance, but what are those Square things protruding from the hood of the 'Cuda ?


----------



## 22tall

Ralph, I forgot what boxes were for. Maybe air scoops for the carbs? Anyhow did you know Richard Petty tried drag racing? Search Richard Petty Barracuda and you will see the boxes.

I want to do the drag car and then shave of the boxes off another one to do the original hemi under glass.

60chevyjim I will get the cuda out to you in a couple days. This one fits a Tyco wide chassis with the long wheelbase.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Air scoops for a crossram 2 - 4 setup??? In most pics the scoops are staggered above the carbs...RM


----------



## partspig

From the location of those boxes on the hood of that cuda, one would assume intakes for carburation. But not always, it was common practice back in the 60's to mount gauges on the hood. Prevailing thoughts back in the day were that they were easier to mount and see since you had to look down thw hood anyways. But from the location of these two, I would hazard a gues that they were intakes for a turbo charger for a slant six motor. Just a guess.................


----------



## purple66bu

They were air scoops for a crossram


----------



## bobhch

22resin you are,

Nice cars you casted up here...Yeah!

!slotcarman I knew NOBODY would make a Honda Element up except for me.
That's the fun of it as, you get what you want.

Rick did up a Cool 240z (It is still hanging around my paint staging area) & that Continental I painted up last year.
The Continental was just a fun one to do & glad I was able to get one.

Bob...resin bodies are Insane in the Membrain Slot Car Fun...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, That Element you sent me is in my case!! I keep forgetting to get it in the paint line!! Thanks for the reminder!!


----------

